# steuersatz einpresstiefe socom



## L0cke (25. November 2009)

sers, welche einpresstiefe sollte bei einem socomrahmen der steursatz in verbindung mit einer singelcrowngabel und einer dualcrowngabel haben, ein syntace superspin wird wahrscheinlich zu wenig haben nehme ich an ?


----------

